# Give a discount?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I got my cement bill and it got me thinkin:confused:

I had gotten a bid on cement and when I recieved the bill it was $8 a yd higher.What the heck!!!

Well on the bottom of the bill is a discount of $1488 if pd in 10 days.So they just added $8 a yd and then give it back as a discount for paying on time.

Sooo maybe tack on $10 a ton and give it back as a discount?

98% of the people I deal with I don't worry about.But enough incentive for the rest?


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

A couple custom guys do that around here....if you pay within the first week they take off 10% so they just go up that amount on what they do its kinda like built in financing


----------

